# Chile what do you think



## mountainman

My wife and I are planning to possibly move to Chile. Anyone have info that would be helpful. Hoping to do it before the Chinese take over The USA. This is no longer the land of the free. But the land to flee.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

This is my home and I'm not running. Chile will most likely be just like Argentina minus the helpful Black market of US dollars. Good luck.


----------



## oldvet

First, welcome to the forum. Second, Why Peru? It seems like it could be a very harsh environment, especially during the Winter Months.


----------



## oldvet

CrackbottomLouis said:


> This is my home and I'm not running. Chile will most likely be just like Argentina minus the helpful Black market of US dollars. Good luck.


I do agree. No matter how bad it has gotten, or how bad it may yet get, this is still my Country and I will not voluntarily leave it.

Mountainman I can understand your frustrations and anger over the direction this Government has taken in the apparent attempt to rob us of our Constitutional and God given rights, but why not stay with the rest of the Patriots that are doing everything in their/our power (short of Civil War) to take our Country back.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Taint another free country anywhere on the planet. Yer gonna live by there rules no matter what. Ifin ya don't like it, tough, they'll just toss ya in prision er worse.

Here, we still gotta fightin chance. Folks er startin ta wake upa bit. I ain't goin nowhere. They might bury me in a mass grave someday, but'll be with honor!


----------



## mountainman

Chile's Motto by right or by might. Araguaya's motto live free or die. USA Motto oochou muc doh aii mouh that is after china gets done with her.


----------



## mountainman

It is very frustrating. There are many many ex-patriots living there now and that have moved in the last 8 years. I look at it, we are regrouping down there to take the us back after china moves in.


----------



## mountainman

Not Peru, Chile


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

As I said I hope it works out for you. I certainly understand your frustrations I just think it is my responsibility to stay and help by taking an active part. After shtf we will need every good person to insure that a free American society emerges from the ashes. Before that time there is always hope (no matter how slim) that the influence of good honest people will have always least somewhat of a positive impact. Even by going Galt we can at least prepare to help our families and other good people.


----------



## oldvet

mountainman said:


> Not Peru, Chile


Sorry my bad, Chile then.

Are you honestly saying that you will join a group of ex-patriots living in Chile and wait until China has taken over the US, then your group will invade and take the US back?

I truly hope that you are just jerking our chain or trolling us, because if you really believe that and truly intend to do it then I question your sanity.

Can you say "Bay of Pigs"?

I know this sounds harsh, but I honestly don't mean it that way. I just don't know of a gentle way of telling you how idiotic that "invasion plan" sounds.


----------



## BillS

mountainman said:


> It is very frustrating. There are many many ex-patriots living there now and that have moved in the last 8 years. I look at it, we are regrouping down there to take the us back after china moves in.


Wow. That's absolutely ridiculous. How many tanks, ship, and aircraft do you have? Do you expect to fly back to America with your guns? Or do you plan on marching the 5,000 miles back to the US? How many ex-pats would join you? 100?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

I bet China is monitoring this thread and shaking in their boots at the thought of 100 older aged avenging expats foiling their nefarious plans of conquest.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

A real deterrent to invasion is the thought of a prolonged guerrilla war with an entrenched well armed populous.


----------



## Geek999

I've been considering retirement locations and consider the whole world open for consideration. I am particularly curious about gun laws in other countries. Does anyone know about gun laws in Chile?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

US is still the best thing going even with all our faults in my opinion. I really liked Costa Rica while I was there and I've heard great things about Uruguay and Paraguay but don't know about their laws.


----------



## Davarm

Check out Belize, I was researching it several years ago before "The Blaze" started pushing it and it has quite a few advantages.

It's fairly close and could be a good "Bug Out Location" if you dont mind driving through Mexico. No passport required to get into either either country but you may have trouble trying to get back into the U.S. without one.

Some will criticize "Un-Assing" this country but remember the old saying "He Who Fights And Runs Away Will Live To Fight Another Day".


----------



## Caribou

Davarm said:


> Check out Belize, I was researching it several years ago before "The Blaze" started pushing it and it has quite a few advantages.
> 
> It's fairly close and could be a good "Bug Out Location" if you dont mind driving through Mexico. No passport required to get into either either country but you may have trouble trying to get back into the U.S. without one.
> 
> Some will criticize "Un-Assing" this country but remember the old saying "He Who Fights And Runs Away Will Live To Fight Another Day".


Even an expired passport is good enough to get you back into the U.S. as well as a a birth certificate.

A couple friends of mine had property in Belize and another spent a winter in Costa Rica. They were pleased with both these places. I'll stay here thank you.

Geek, as far as I know America is the only place that has anything like the Second Amendment.


----------



## mountainman

I was just kidding, wow. 
I like Belize but not the crime rate. 3rd in the world for murder rate per capita. Human trafficking and drug trafficking is also a problem.


----------



## mountainman

And don't laugh, here in Wyoming we almost got an aircraft carrier. Until the democrats ruined it


----------



## Geek999

Caribou said:


> Even an expired passport is good enough to get you back into the U.S. as well as a a birth certificate.
> 
> A couple friends of mine had property in Belize and another spent a winter in Costa Rica. They were pleased with both these places. I'll stay here thank you.
> 
> Geek, as far as I know America is the only place that has anything like the Second Amendment.


We don't have the Second Amendment in NJ. About 1/3 of the population has no right to carry and that is spreading. That is why I am interested in gun laws. I would like to retire to a place where I have a right to defend myself.


----------



## Geek999

mountainman said:


> And don't laugh, here in Wyoming we almost got an aircraft carrier. Until the democrats ruined it


Within the US, Wyoming looks attractive. I'm just curious if there is some place better.


----------



## oldvet

Geek999 said:


> We don't have the Second Amendment in NJ. About 1/3 of the population has no right to carry and that is spreading. That is why I am interested in gun laws. I would like to retire to a place where I have a right to defend myself.


Here in Texas you can carry a hand gun (concealed) in your vehicle without having a concealed carry permit. You can open carry a long gun in your vehicle at any time.


----------



## weedygarden

Davarm said:


> Check out Belize, I was researching it several years ago before "The Blaze" started pushing it and it has quite a few advantages.
> 
> It's fairly close and could be a good "Bug Out Location" if you dont mind driving through Mexico. No passport required to get into either either country but you may have trouble trying to get back into the U.S. without one.
> 
> Some will criticize "Un-Assing" this country but remember the old saying "He Who Fights And Runs Away Will Live To Fight Another Day".


I was shocked when I read what you said, Davarm, so I googled it.

http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/cis/cis_970.html



> *Since March 1, 2010, all U.S. citizens - including minors - have been required to present a valid passport or passport card for travel into Mexico. *While documents may not be routinely checked along the land border, Mexican authorities at immigration checkpoints approximately 20 to 30 kilometers from the U.S. border will often conduct vehicle and document inspections and require valid travel documents and an entry permit or Forma Migratoria Multiple (FMM). All U.S. citizens entering by land and traveling farther than 20 kilometers into Mexico should stop at an immigration checkpoint to obtain an FMM, even if not explicitly directed to do so by Mexican officials. Beyond the 20-30 kilometer border zone, all non-Mexican citizens must have valid immigration documents (an FMM or temporary or permanent resident card) regardless of the original place of entry. Failure to present an FMM or other valid immigration document when checking in for an international flight departing Mexico can result in delays or missed flights as airlines may insist that a valid immigration document be obtained from Mexican immigration authorities before issuing a boarding pass.
> 
> All U.S. citizens traveling outside of the United States by land or sea (except closed-loop cruises) are required to present a Western Hemisphere Travel Initiative (WHTI) compliant document such as a passport or a passport card to return to the United States.


----------



## weedygarden

*Davarm, I stand corrected*

My friend went to Nogales, Mexico about a month ago. He and his elder dad (98 years old) drove to the border, parked and walked in. He said the guard just waved when they walked in. No one checked anything. But, on the way back out they had to produce their passports.

I wonder if the same is true when you drive in?


----------



## Geek999

oldvet said:


> Here in Texas you can carry a hand gun (concealed) in your vehicle without having a concealed carry permit. You can open carry a long gun in your vehicle at any time.


Texas is attractive compared to NJ, but Wyoming has no income tax and I am under the imprression their gun laws are less restrictive than Texas.


----------



## Davarm

mountainman said:


> I was just kidding, wow.
> I like Belize but not the crime rate. 3rd in the world for murder rate per capita. Human trafficking and drug trafficking is also a problem.


In the "Tourist" areas and places like Belize City, crime IS very bad, go into the area(Cayo District) where the Mennonites are the majority of the population and the crime rate is near zero, they dont put up with it.


----------



## Viking

Geek999 said:


> Texas is attractive compared to NJ, but Wyoming has no income tax and I am under the imprression their gun laws are less restrictive than Texas.


I have a sister and her husband and a neighbors daughter that live in Wyoming and I have traveled around in that state as well but it is not a place that's best for anyone that doesn't like very cold weather and constant wind. Major cities and towns have gates on the on ramps to the freeways with warning signs about anyone being on those freeways when the gates are closed. Yep, great gun laws but very short growing season and did I mention wind? My neighbors son and family lived there for awhile but couldn't handle the extreme cold doing outside work and moved back to S.W. Oregon.


----------



## Caribou

Geek999 said:


> We don't have the Second Amendment in NJ. About 1/3 of the population has no right to carry and that is spreading. That is why I am interested in gun laws. I would like to retire to a place where I have a right to defend myself.


You probably don't want to move to Alaska but you do not need to have a permit to carry concealed here. If you choose to get a permit then reciprocity gives you a permit good in 37 States.

There are currently 5 constitutional carry States Alaska, Arizona, Arkansas, Vermont, and Wyoming. You can get more information at Wikipedia. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constitutional_carry

Also at USA Carry here.
http://www.usacarry.com/forums/search.php?searchid=2250996


----------



## oldvet

Geek999 said:


> Texas is attractive compared to NJ, but Wyoming has no income tax and I am under the imprression their gun laws are less restrictive than Texas.


Texas has no State income tax and unless Wyoming has a no permit required to carry a hand gun law or has open carry law, they shouldn't be much different than Texas.


----------



## mountainman

Wyoming is a constitutional carry state. You can carry anyway you want any place you want. Just don't be a convicted felon. 

I do believe I live in the best state in the USA but, nothing is going to change. Even the republicans are equally party of the problem. For all the puppets who think it will change, I feel sorry for them. 

Yes, run and you will live, fight and you might die. Braveheart was such a cool movie.


----------



## RevWC

mountainman said:


> I do believe I live in the best state in the USA but, nothing is going to change. Even the republicans are equally party of the problem. For all the puppets who think it will change, I feel sorry for them.


The rhinos are the problem..

Sen. Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.), no fan of tea party Republicans, doubled down on his distaste for those who support them, namely the Senate Conservatives Fund, saying they're "giving conservatism a bad name" and "participating in ruining the [Republican] brand."

In this Nov. 21, 2013, photo Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell, R-Ky., joined by Sen. Lamar Alexander, R-Tenn., left, speaks to reporters after the Democratic majority voted to weaken filibusters and make it harder for Republicans to block confirmation of the president's nominees for judges and other top posts, on Capitol Hill in Washington. (Image source: AP/J. Scott Applewhite)
"What they do is mislead their donors into believing the reason that we can't get as good an outcome as we'd like to get is not because of a Democratic Senate and a Democratic president, but because Republicans are insufficiently committed to the cause - which is utter nonsense," McConnell said in an interview with the Washington Examiner Friday.

McConnell is concerned that outfits such as the Senate Conservatives Fund are married to an in-your-face and uncompromising point of view that makes it difficult for the GOP to govern, the Examiner reported.

"There were people who were basically afraid of [conservatives], frankly," McConnell said of fellow GOP lawmakers during the October government shutdown over Obamacare. "It's time for people to stand up to this sort of thing."

McConnell's ire also may be related to the SCF backing a Republican primary challenger against him in 2014, which means McConnell must spend time and cash just to win his party's nomination in Kentucky for his sixth term, the Examiner added.

Matt Hoskins, SCF's executive director and sole decision maker, had harsh words for McConnell, saying he'll pay a political price for opposing the SCF, which earns a lion's share of its support from grassroots party members.

."Grassroots conservatives are very worried about the direction of the country and they believe urgent action is needed to save it," Hoskins told the Examiner. "This is why they're not happy with politicians who vote with them most of the time. They want people who will actually stand up and fight for them."

For his part, McConnell said anti-establishment Republicans pose a threat to the wider "brand" of the GOP.

"To have the kind of year we ought to have in 2014, we have to have electable candidates on November ballots in every state - people that don't scare the general electorate and can actually win, because winners make policy and losers go home," McConnell said. "We can't just turn the other cheek and hope for the best. It didn't work in 2010 and 2012 so we're going to try something different in 2014."


----------



## jeff47041

I've never liked the thought of going to a different country. This is my home and this is where I'll stay.
I've never even understood why people want to travel abroad for vacation. I have no desire to go visit another country. There is so much in the US that I want to see. There will never be a reason for me to travel outside the US.
I haven't even seen all the interesting things in Indiana.

I also have no desire to move to another state. I'm pretty satisfied right where I am. I'll stand here and fight if it comes to that.


----------



## hitman3872

The truth of the situation is this, Chile is not going to be any better then the current USA. If they go to a new world order. What we need to do is scrap the whole senate and house try them all for treason have public executions, and then re-elect new officials who understand you don't listen to the people you will be shot.


----------



## mountainman

Ill get back to you in 5 years and see how that's working for you. while barking orders at my cabana boy to clean my swimming pool and trying to decide which fruit I want to make smoothie from that day.


----------



## mountainman

Cause I will have plenty of time cause i will work 3 days a week.


----------



## mountainman

By the way of would bet on100 expats over 2000000, sheeple any day. 

Ever seen red dawn


----------



## mountainman

Booooyaaaaaaa boooyaaaa


----------



## Tweto

I was born here, raised here and will die here.

I can recommend that anyone thinking about moving out of the country that they watch any of the John McAfee you-tube videos about his experiences in Central America. This is the guy that was accused of murdering his neighbor.

He has so many videos about his experiences that I decided not to post one.

I will sum up just one part of one of his videos to say that the biggest problem of living down there is not the country or the language. He said the real problem was that when the locals discovered that he was American, he was targeted by the authorities for shake-downs. They took his passport so he couldn't come back here. There is a lot more to the story then that but to much info for here.

BTW my sister moved to Mexico about 6 months ago with plan to retire there. She is now back in the USA. She has not said why she came back!


----------



## FrankW

The US while not perfect is likely the last place on the planet to fall to tyranny and the one with the best chance at successful resistance.


----------



## oldvet

I was born here and I will die here, but in between I will continue to do everything in my power to try and defeat the takeover of our Country by the PTB. 

Yep good or bad this is still my Country and I will not run to any other Country just because it gets rough in this one. Yes you can retreat and regroup if need be, but do that retreating and regrouping within the borders of the US.

I really have no respect for anyone that skips out to another Country because the going got rough in this one. you either stay the course and do what you have to or run away with your tail tucked between your legs. We are all going to die at some future date and if by standing up for what I believe in costs me my life, then I will not have died in vain and no one will ever be able to accuse me of running away. 

If what I just posted offends anyone, you will just have to get over it because that's me and I won't back down, bow down, or change the way I feel or how I believe..


----------



## Geek999

BlueZ said:


> The US while not perfect is likely the last place on the planet to fall to tyranny and the one with the best chance at successful resistance.


I have to disagree as I sit here in the People's Republic of New Jersey, where the Bill of Rights does not apply. We just socialized 1/6 of the US economy. Your optimism sounds like PC nonsense to me and I am too old to engage in "successful resistance" to a tyrannical state.

Most other countries have their faults, but I've traveled to a variety of countries and they have their positive aspects too. I haven't yet identified one where I can say it is the place I would like to go, but I am very interested in input on other countries.


----------



## oldvet

Geek999 said:


> I have to disagree as I sit here in the People's Republic of New Jersey, where the Bill of Rights does not apply. We just socialized 1/6 of the US economy. Your optimism sounds like PC nonsense to me and I am too old to engage in "successful resistance" to a tyrannical state.
> 
> Most other countries have their faults, but I've traveled to a variety of countries and they have their positive aspects too. I haven't yet identified one where I can say it is the place I would like to go, but I am very interested in input on other countries.


Well I am quite sure that you will be a warmly welcomed and wonderful addition to any Country you choose to kick the US to the curb for. I imagine they will be just overjoyed to know that someone will be jumping in to really help out with the problems in their Country as readily as you did in ours. So where ever you go have a nice trip, but just do us all a favor and :gtfo:


----------



## kyredneck

mountainman said:


> Ill get back to you in 5 years and see how that's working for you. while barking orders at my cabana boy to clean my swimming pool and trying to decide which fruit I want to make smoothie from that day.





mountainman said:


> Cause I will have plenty of time cause i will work 3 days a week.





mountainman said:


> By the way of would bet on100 expats over 2000000, sheeple any day.
> 
> Ever seen red dawn





mountainman said:


> Booooyaaaaaaa boooyaaaa


Whew, a fantasy dream world, seriously.


----------



## oldvet

This is not only a prepper forum, but a forum also made up of (with very few exceptions) patriotic, freedom loving individuals that truly believe in the Constitution and are willing to do whatever it takes to keep or restore those freedoms that we were raised with and hold very dear.

So having said what I just did, I will also say that it never ceases to amaze me when someone comes on a forum such as ours and talks about doing nothing to help restore our freedoms, but instead talks about giving in, giving up, or moving to another Country and are surprised when they get "hammered".


----------



## Geek999

oldvet said:


> This is not only a prepper forum, but a forum also made up of (with very few exceptions) patriotic, freedom loving individuals that truly believe in the Constitution and are willing to do whatever it takes to keep or restore those freedoms that we were raised with and hold very dear.
> 
> So having said what I just did, I will also say that it never ceases to amaze me when someone comes on a forum such as ours and talks about doing nothing to help restore our freedoms, but instead talks about giving in, giving up, or moving to another Country and are surprised when they get "hammered".


You might not see it, but I believe in our Constitution too. Unfortunately, we no longer follow it. If we did, I might see it as you do. Note: No right to bear arms for 1/3 of the population. No freedom from search. Free speech? I guess you can tell the NSA anything you want. You can practice any religion except Christianity. Having a Bill of Rights but not following it is not particularly useful.

I'm not sure what you think I can do to restore lost freedoms that I am not doing already. I vote in every election. I pay outrageously high taxes. What 
are you suggesting I do to restore our lost freedom? Feel free to expand on this as I am sure the NSA wants to know.

BTW: If you think I feel "hammered" because you disagree, I don't. You're entitled to your opinion, but you contradict yourself if you think it is okay in a free country to "hammer" someone just because they don't share your point of view.

You should also be aware that we are hitting records in terms of people retiring abroad, giving up US citizenship, etc. I am hardly the first person willing to consider retiring outside the US.


----------



## oldvet

Geek999 said:


> You might not see it, but I believe in our Constitution too. Unfortunately, we no longer follow it. If we did, I might see it as you do. Note: No right to bear arms for 1/3 of the population. No freedom from search. Free speech? I guess you can tell the NSA anything you want. You can practice any religion except Christianity. Having a Bill of Rights but not following it is not particularly useful.
> 
> I'm not sure what you think I can do to restore lost freedoms that I am not doing already. I vote in every election. I pay outrageously high taxes. What
> are you suggesting I do to restore our lost freedom? Feel free to expand on this as I am sure the NSA wants to know.
> 
> BTW: If you think I feel "hammered" because you disagree, I don't. You're entitled to your opinion, but you contradict yourself if you think it is okay in a free country to "hammer" someone just because they don't share your point of view.
> 
> You should also be aware that we are hitting records in terms of people retiring abroad, giving up US citizenship, etc. I am hardly the first person willing to consider retiring outside the US.


So what I am getting from you is that we should just give up, stop voting, stop letting our elected representatives know how we feel, stop visibly protesting those high taxes and stop anything that just might wake someone up to the realization that "we the people" are pissed and don't intend to keep putting up with the BS.

Are you saying that instead of trying to turn things around we should just go ahead and leave this Country and move to some fictional Country where "milk and honey" flows like water and everyone in and out of the government think alike and it's just one big happy family without any problems whatsoever?

I, like millions of other Americans, Canadians, and freedom loving people everywhere believe that you either lead, follow, or get the Hell out of the way, which in the case you are presenting would mean not only getting out of the way but doing so in another Country while believing the entire time that you have escaped to your personal Utopia.

Yes I have my beliefs and yes I have very little tolerance for those that turn tail and run instead of staying the course and trying to turn things around, and you nor anyone else will ever change those beliefs or make things so bad that I would even consider willingly leaving this Country.

I truly wish you no ill will and I have said my piece and now you and everyone else know how I feel, so as to this thread, I am done.


----------



## mountainman

Nicely put Geek. 
I have been coming to this site for two years now. For the prepper society articles. 

So am I right to think if I choose to relocate to another country, I am no longer welcome here. 

Maybe the name should be changed to USA prepper society. 

I am a patriot. And I am also not stupid to think we have a chance to return to some sort of normalcy. Are some of you Sheeple blind. Look at our deficit, we can not recover from debit they have created. We owe our country to foreigners. If it was a bank they would repo or hind ends. What makes you think it will be any different when our debtors come to collect when our fed runs out of paper. 

Your fantasy world is way more out there than mine brother.


----------



## Geek999

I actually haven't decided what I am going to do. NJ is not a free state. My choices are states like WY or Alaska, or another country. Seeing Colorado gives me little confidence that the most free places in the US will remain free. As a retiree healthcare will be important and I am not keen on socialized medicine or my prospect with the death panels.

As a result, consideration of other countries is reasonable. I know more about some than others. There are pros and cons to any country and I am not as informed as I would like to be on most. I am particularly interested in the gun laws in other countries. If a country allows concealed carry close to what we see in 2/3 of the US, then I really need to know more about that country.


----------



## TheLazyL

http://www.longislandfirearms.com/forum/topic/16916-what-kind-of-gun-control-do-they-have-in-chile/

Gun Ownership Allowed Although gun legislation is more restrictive in Chile than in the USA, for the most part, it is possible to own a gun and use it for self-defense. Concealed carry is also possible but very unlikely for most people. Fewer than 200 people have a concealed carry permit in all of Chile. The same is true with regard to getting a permit to own a silencer or a machine gun: possible but difficult. Home gun permits are relatively "easy" to get however. You can register two handguns per person in your household. After that, you have to get a sportsman's license and you can register up to six more guns: rifles, shotguns or pistols. To go through the entire process from importing the gun, to registering the gun, to buying ammunition for the gun you will have to deal with the local police, the army, and customs.

Guns cost double or even triple the relative price in the USA when purchased in Chile. So it might make some sense to import your own gun. Expensive or high-end makes can cost five times as much as they do in the USA, making them attractive to import. Accordingly, I would recommend bringing down an expensive gun (or two) to justify the taxes and other import costs. For instance, you might bring an H&K pistol. Or go really big and bring a Desert Eagle. Be sure to bring several filled clips (with your favorite rounds, e.g., nylon tipped hollow points) and accessories too. You will need to know the exact number of rounds, clips and other accessories you have in the case when you fill out the forms. Standard pistol calibers in Chile are .38, .45, .357, 9mm, and I think they also have .40 and .44. If you try to bring in a non-standard caliber, you might have a problem and the bureaucrats might even reject your application. All might be fine too, just be aware of the potential risk if you try to bring in, for example, a Desert Eagle .50 cal. revolver.

Basic Import Procedure To bring your gun, just put it in a lockable case and pack it in your suitcase. However, you must first have a residency visa and a carnét (national ID card), a.k.a. Cédula de Identidad Extranjero. You are only allowed to have two handguns in Chile for home defense. If you are a hunter or a collector you can get special permission to have more guns. Here is the rest of the procedure:

1. Upon arrival, declare to aduana (customs) that you have a pistol, shotgun, or rifle packed in your suitcase. Use a low value since you will have to pay a tax on what you declare (note: $300 and under is generally duty free from the USA so long as you have or can make up a receipt with an American address on it, and the receipt says that the gun was "made in the United States of America"-otherwise the tax will be 25% of the receipt's value or the value you declare). They will take it and give you a receipt with the serial number on it. Be sure to lock the case. Keep the receipt. Be sure to complete the importation process in a timely manner since your gun is subject to being destroyed by aduana officials after 90 days. Note: If you are bringing the gun down for a friend (yes, you can do that), you will be required to fill out the form with the customs agent (which becomes your receipt) with your information on the front side. Just be sure to include your friend's name and national ID (RUT) number on the backside. That way your friend will be able to get it from customs himself and deal with the tramite.

2. Make a copy of both the receipt and your carnet (both sides).

3. Go to the registro civil (sort of like a city hall) for any comuna (city area) and get them to print for you what is called a "Certificado de Antecedents para Fines Especiales" (cost under $2) which basically shows that you have no criminal record or record of domestic violence.

4. Complete (in your word processor) TWO copies of the document called "Solicitud para Importar y Internar" una Arma. Click here to get a copy of the form online. It has to be filled out perfectly and printed. If you make an error, white out o crossing out words will not be accepted. You will have to go back another day to get it submitted.

5. Take the above documents to the police station (Comisaria de Carabineros) nearest to your home that handles gun imports. For most ex-pats (who choose to live on the east side of town), that would be the comisaria near Plaza Egaña or the one near La Granja (if you live in Peñalolen). They will collect around 35,350 pesos ($53), or a little more if you are bringing in extra clips and rounds, and give you a copy of their stamped receipt along with a copy of the form you filled out above. They then send the package to be processed and you should get it back in 10-15 days. They will not call you when it is ready so be sure to get the local carabinero's phone number (i.e., the guy who helps you) and call to see when you can pick it up. Make sure you make this carabinero your friend! Be patient and jolly. The person that the carabineros deal with is a (nice) woman named Veronica (02) 4413899 who will get your properly completed form processed. You can also call her regarding status.

6. When the document is finally ready, take the stamped form back to aduana (probably at the airport in Santiago) and pay them whatever tax they require (perhaps $90 on a $400 to $800 gun). Almost certainly, you will be required to go there accompanied by the carabinero. NOTE: due to a free trade agreement, if you declare your gun is used and bought by a private party for $300 or less, there is ZERO tax (tariff). So you might want to remember that when you bring your gun into the country. Make sure it costs less than $301 on your declaration. However, also note that the charging of the tariff is arbitrary. If you do not have a receipt showing USA origin then they might charge you based on whatever they think the gun is worth. So it is best to fabricate (private party) a receipt or have a receipt from the gun dealer. They then will give you (actually the cop) your gun and accessories and you are on your way. By now you will have paid close to $70 to $160 in fees and transportation costs too, along with about 7-12 hours of your time.

7. You will have head back accompanied by the carabinero (police officer) who will then get the gun and take it to a testing (shooting) range run by the ejercito (army). The head of operations is named Luis, and you will want to make sure that Luis knows that you are giving authorization to the carabinero to pick up your gun for you. You leave it with them for about a week and they test it for a cost of about $9 plus time and transportation of another $25. Unless the gun is new, the authorities will want to ensure that the gun works property. Basically, you leave the receipt that the testing center guy gives you with the cop and give the cop 30,000 pesos in advance to pay for all the tramites and fees, including his ride back to pick up your gun for you. He will give you your change later.

8. After the police officer gets your gun for you, he will keep it in his office until you:
(a) pass a psychiatric test (cost around $130) and the psychiatrist fills out the form that the carabineros give you for this examination (don't forget to ask for it from the carabinero! And make sure the shrink also fills out the section pertaining to your vision!),
(b) bring a photocopy of your carnet,
© pass a legal and technical knowledge test at the police station (see note below),
(d) pay a $20 fee, less than 13,000 pesos,
(e) get another "Certificado de Antecedents para Fines Especiales" (cost under $2) from the registro civil near you,
(f) and get your local carabinero's office to give you a "Certificado de Residencia" verifying your address. To get the latter item, you have to bring a utility bill (e.g., gas, electricity) or your rental contract with your name and address on it, or possibly your employment contract. This caribinero station will almost certainly be different than the one you have been dealing with to get your gun. It has to be one within the comuna where you live.

Note on the test at the police station: be careful, it is not easy. You will need to pass with 75% minimum and know the basic features of Chilean gun legislation and parts of the gun in Spanish, but if you fail you can take it again. Ask the carabinero for the little book Boletín de Instrucciones de los Carabineros de Chile to help you study the "law" in Chile. If you strike up a friendly relationship with the carabineros that attend to you, it is likely that they will help you when you take the test--at least to understand some vocabulary. Take a look at the friendly carabineros who were helping us with our inscripción.


----------



## Cast-Iron

Back to the OP. I have looked at several South American countries under many "what if" scenarios. There are several conceivable reasons why I could see myself moving to one of them. 

I have very little known native American ancestry. Most of my ancestors left Europe between 1610 and 1852 to make a better life for themselves here in the USA. So I come from a long line of "quitters". At least that is the logic some here would have you follow. I prefer to think that they all sought the better opportunities which were once available here. Things have changed a lot since then. We now have an enormous national debt, a completely fiat national currency, runaway government spending, a newly mandated health insurance debacle, and taxes of all forms and fashions that they never even knew existed. Much of the opportunity that they may have known has since been eradicated through oppressive government regulation. It would seem the corporate giants don't want any competition in their respective markets and they have the motives and the lobbyists to keep any newcomers at bay.

There are several countries in South America I think make good choices for my preferences: Chile, Uruguay, Argentina and Ecuador all rise to the top my list. But that is using my set of priorities, your needs might differ from mine so do your own due diligence. Political stability, economic stability, cost of living, infrastructure, healthcare, employment opportunities, education, and quality of life concerns were taken into account when I researched each country.

You've probably already researched Chile, so here are a few facts about the others on my list.

Ecuador has two world heritage cities Quito and Cuenca. Quito, the capital city, has a rich mixture of architectural heritage. There is also a zone within the Ecuadorian Andes where you can grow your own food year round, a perpetual spring if you will, where temperatures remain in a relatively narrow range. If you don't have a green thumb, most cities have markets where you can buy locally grown produce. There is little need for heating or air conditioning in this region. Ecuador uses the US dollar as its national currency. This could create serious issues down the road if and when the dollar implodes. Oil is a major export for the country so much of their energy needs are met domestically.

Argentina, the second largest South American country, has vast ranchlands where you could raise your own beef and experience seasons quite similar to the United States. Other areas there provide plenty of winter sport activities similar to what you might find in the US/Canadian Rockies. The Argentinian population density at about 37 people per square mile is among the lowest in all of Latin America.

Uruguay is reportedly one of the most stable banking centers in Latin America. Some folks choose to live in other countries while they bank primarily in Uruguay. Montevideo has all the amenities one could expect of any large city.

If you do decide to take the plunge, many of the expatriates who already have suggest renting a home for a year or so in the area you want to relocate to. If it works out, you then go to the effort and expense of moving all your worldly possessions. If not look for another good candidate and repeat the cycle.

It never hurts to have some contingency plans in place either way. Good Luck!


----------



## Geek999

TheLazyL said:


> http://www.longislandfirearms.com/forum/topic/16916-what-kind-of-gun-control-do-they-have-in-chile/
> 
> Gun Ownership Allowed Although gun legislation is more restrictive in Chile than in the USA, for the most part, it is possible to own a gun and use it for self-defense. Concealed carry is also possible but very unlikely for most people. Fewer than 200 people have a concealed carry permit in all of Chile. The same is true with regard to getting a permit to own a silencer or a machine gun: possible but difficult. Home gun permits are relatively "easy" to get however. You can register two handguns per person in your household. After that, you have to get a sportsman's license and you can register up to six more guns: rifles, shotguns or pistols. To go through the entire process from importing the gun, to registering the gun, to buying ammunition for the gun you will have to deal with the local police, the army, and customs.
> 
> Guns cost double or even triple the relative price in the USA when purchased in Chile. So it might make some sense to import your own gun. Expensive or high-end makes can cost five times as much as they do in the USA, making them attractive to import. Accordingly, I would recommend bringing down an expensive gun (or two) to justify the taxes and other import costs. For instance, you might bring an H&K pistol. Or go really big and bring a Desert Eagle. Be sure to bring several filled clips (with your favorite rounds, e.g., nylon tipped hollow points) and accessories too. You will need to know the exact number of rounds, clips and other accessories you have in the case when you fill out the forms. Standard pistol calibers in Chile are .38, .45, .357, 9mm, and I think they also have .40 and .44. If you try to bring in a non-standard caliber, you might have a problem and the bureaucrats might even reject your application. All might be fine too, just be aware of the potential risk if you try to bring in, for example, a Desert Eagle .50 cal. revolver.
> 
> Basic Import Procedure To bring your gun, just put it in a lockable case and pack it in your suitcase. However, you must first have a residency visa and a carnét (national ID card), a.k.a. Cédula de Identidad Extranjero. You are only allowed to have two handguns in Chile for home defense. If you are a hunter or a collector you can get special permission to have more guns. Here is the rest of the procedure:
> 
> 1. Upon arrival, declare to aduana (customs) that you have a pistol, shotgun, or rifle packed in your suitcase. Use a low value since you will have to pay a tax on what you declare (note: $300 and under is generally duty free from the USA so long as you have or can make up a receipt with an American address on it, and the receipt says that the gun was "made in the United States of America"-otherwise the tax will be 25% of the receipt's value or the value you declare). They will take it and give you a receipt with the serial number on it. Be sure to lock the case. Keep the receipt. Be sure to complete the importation process in a timely manner since your gun is subject to being destroyed by aduana officials after 90 days. Note: If you are bringing the gun down for a friend (yes, you can do that), you will be required to fill out the form with the customs agent (which becomes your receipt) with your information on the front side. Just be sure to include your friend's name and national ID (RUT) number on the backside. That way your friend will be able to get it from customs himself and deal with the tramite.
> 
> 2. Make a copy of both the receipt and your carnet (both sides).
> 
> 3. Go to the registro civil (sort of like a city hall) for any comuna (city area) and get them to print for you what is called a "Certificado de Antecedents para Fines Especiales" (cost under $2) which basically shows that you have no criminal record or record of domestic violence.
> 
> 4. Complete (in your word processor) TWO copies of the document called "Solicitud para Importar y Internar" una Arma. Click here to get a copy of the form online. It has to be filled out perfectly and printed. If you make an error, white out o crossing out words will not be accepted. You will have to go back another day to get it submitted.
> 
> 5. Take the above documents to the police station (Comisaria de Carabineros) nearest to your home that handles gun imports. For most ex-pats (who choose to live on the east side of town), that would be the comisaria near Plaza Egaña or the one near La Granja (if you live in Peñalolen). They will collect around 35,350 pesos ($53), or a little more if you are bringing in extra clips and rounds, and give you a copy of their stamped receipt along with a copy of the form you filled out above. They then send the package to be processed and you should get it back in 10-15 days. They will not call you when it is ready so be sure to get the local carabinero's phone number (i.e., the guy who helps you) and call to see when you can pick it up. Make sure you make this carabinero your friend! Be patient and jolly. The person that the carabineros deal with is a (nice) woman named Veronica (02) 4413899 who will get your properly completed form processed. You can also call her regarding status.
> 
> 6. When the document is finally ready, take the stamped form back to aduana (probably at the airport in Santiago) and pay them whatever tax they require (perhaps $90 on a $400 to $800 gun). Almost certainly, you will be required to go there accompanied by the carabinero. NOTE: due to a free trade agreement, if you declare your gun is used and bought by a private party for $300 or less, there is ZERO tax (tariff). So you might want to remember that when you bring your gun into the country. Make sure it costs less than $301 on your declaration. However, also note that the charging of the tariff is arbitrary. If you do not have a receipt showing USA origin then they might charge you based on whatever they think the gun is worth. So it is best to fabricate (private party) a receipt or have a receipt from the gun dealer. They then will give you (actually the cop) your gun and accessories and you are on your way. By now you will have paid close to $70 to $160 in fees and transportation costs too, along with about 7-12 hours of your time.
> 
> 7. You will have head back accompanied by the carabinero (police officer) who will then get the gun and take it to a testing (shooting) range run by the ejercito (army). The head of operations is named Luis, and you will want to make sure that Luis knows that you are giving authorization to the carabinero to pick up your gun for you. You leave it with them for about a week and they test it for a cost of about $9 plus time and transportation of another $25. Unless the gun is new, the authorities will want to ensure that the gun works property. Basically, you leave the receipt that the testing center guy gives you with the cop and give the cop 30,000 pesos in advance to pay for all the tramites and fees, including his ride back to pick up your gun for you. He will give you your change later.
> 
> 8. After the police officer gets your gun for you, he will keep it in his office until you:
> (a) pass a psychiatric test (cost around $130) and the psychiatrist fills out the form that the carabineros give you for this examination (don't forget to ask for it from the carabinero! And make sure the shrink also fills out the section pertaining to your vision!),
> (b) bring a photocopy of your carnet,
> © pass a legal and technical knowledge test at the police station (see note below),
> (d) pay a $20 fee, less than 13,000 pesos,
> (e) get another "Certificado de Antecedents para Fines Especiales" (cost under $2) from the registro civil near you,
> (f) and get your local carabinero's office to give you a "Certificado de Residencia" verifying your address. To get the latter item, you have to bring a utility bill (e.g., gas, electricity) or your rental contract with your name and address on it, or possibly your employment contract. This caribinero station will almost certainly be different than the one you have been dealing with to get your gun. It has to be one within the comuna where you live.
> 
> Note on the test at the police station: be careful, it is not easy. You will need to pass with 75% minimum and know the basic features of Chilean gun legislation and parts of the gun in Spanish, but if you fail you can take it again. Ask the carabinero for the little book Boletín de Instrucciones de los Carabineros de Chile to help you study the "law" in Chile. If you strike up a friendly relationship with the carabineros that attend to you, it is likely that they will help you when you take the test--at least to understand some vocabulary. Take a look at the friendly carabineros who were helping us with our inscripción.


That's exactly the kind of information I would like on every country. What you describe is roughly equivalent to NJ with some additional restrictions and parts more lenient than NJ. For instance, we don't have the psychiatric test, but it was floated in the legislature after Newtown. On the other hand there is no "evil features" BS, etc.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## mountainman

Well I appreciate all of the input even from the true patriots which I am apparently not in the same company. but maybe I should be considering viet nam or kwait or Afghanistan instead of south america. Aren't those places our troops fought to protect and free from the establishments too. 

But I won't loose any sleep over the sheeple that refuse to open their eyes to what is really going on. you just keep on thinking that you will fight your way out of this mess and good luck to you. but it is impossible and inevitable that this world become a one world government, the bible says so and so it will be. Just you wait and see. 

I would tend to want to fight , but, after an exhaustive study and search to see what the word of God would have me do, I came to the conclusion, when this world does become a one world Government there is nothing anybody can do about it. and the word of God does not tell me to fight and kill. But what the word of God tells me is that I need to tell the world and everyone I can about Jesus dying on the cross for the forgiveness of my sins. and that is the only defense I have when that time comes.

Be advised, we will die for what we believe in and for not conforming to this world. But rest assured we are not of this world and our home is not in this world for those of us who believe that Jesus Christ is lord and our savior.

May God reveal his plan to those who receive him and to those about to receive him. Amen


----------



## dirtgrrl

Mountain, seems to me that if you really believe all that, it won't matter where you are. A one-world government will get you no matter where you go. And if all that does happen, I'd rather stay where I know the language, know the land, and have friends I can trust. And that just happens to be the good ol' USA.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Yeah, why bother ta leave ifin it's gonna all be the same? Yall do what ya wan't.

I'll take my chances round here where there be folk I know an can trust rather then folks what gonna whack me in the backa the head an take what little I got left.


----------



## puttster

If you don't like China buying everybody out don't go to Chile! China owns half of it and will soon own it all. Ask anyone from there. 

Chile has natural resources like Brazil and Argentina, but unlike them, it is a straight shot to ship from Chile to China. So the Chinese are buying out all the Chilean mining companies and shipping their ore straight to China, bypassing all the Chilean smelters, fabricators and middle men. In ten years not one of them will have work. The whole country will descend into a slave and criminal state.


----------



## Zeev_Zwaard

Study very carefully the history and the idiosyncrasy of any country you might consider as a place to emigrate, retire or retreat for any long period.

South American people have their roots in Spanish feudalism. Add to that the importance and influence of modern communist ideas and you might come to find the stew rather unsavory. South Americans never found the ideas that illuminated America’s Founding Fathers. Yes, some South Americans during the foundational times came and visited the then quite young USA, appreciated what was being built here and went back to try and copy it. They all failed.

If you have some money you can go live in South America like a local potentate and if you pay your dues to the powers that be there, you might get lucky and be left alone to live a good life. But don’t fail to consider South America’s history. They go into political violence with quite an enthusiasm, periodically, and things there turn ugly in a hurry. If you are not able enough and lucky enough to stay out of the way you might find it unpleasant.

Chile has found a way back from communism after Salvador Allende’s fall but communism is coming back there and nobody can really foretell where things are going. 

Argentina is in the hands of a fascist thugocracy, government corruption is a way of life there, their currency is crashing due to the thugocrats printing funny “money” in crazy amounts and by the look of things it could become quite unstable and her history doesn’t bring much hope. Real inflation there in the last 365 days has been 80% 

If you move to South America plan to have to hide your money from the local government and have to manage most of your affairs through the black market. If you have your businesses out in the open you might get crashed by any of a myriads of legal tricks South American governments use all the time to steal from the haves to give to themselves.

Be careful with appearances. Lots of countries around the world call themselves “republic” and “democratic” and talk about “safety” and “rule of law” and “stability” but their politicians are as corrupt as ours plus they have no traditions like ours and political violence is a way of life in South America.

Just as recently as the 70’s, argentinieans where rounding up some of their own, putting them on Hercules that we sold their Air Force, flying them over the ocean and dumping them out of the planes, alive. Now, I’m not saying it may have been a bad idea for them and at the time, that’s not my point, my point is: things are VERY different in South America. If you saw an Argentinean Air Force officer saluting smartly by the side of an Hercules you might think he doesn’t look all that much different from our equivalent. He may have been pushing civilians out of that very plane five thousand feet over the Atlantic a few years back. And the very same goes for Chile.

Granted, things might get quite South American here and very quickly.

The air is bringing a pungent, un-American smell.

After all it was a good and close friend of the teleprompter-in-chief, Bill Ayers, who said “Kill all the rich people. Break up their cars and apartments. Bring the revolution home, kill your parents, that's where it's really at” and “God damn America” is never very far. The normalcy bias might make a number of people forget what kind of african cannibals we are dealing with. But the cannibals will never forget what they are after.

I can’t tell you if you, we, can keep America here. But let me suggest that you can’t take America with you anywhere else. It’s a unique phenomenon. Yes, we may loose her. We ARE loosing her. But you can’t find her anywhere else.

Just some things to ponder.


----------



## TheLazyL

Davarm said:


> ...remember the old saying "He Who Fights And Runs Away Will Live To Fight Another Day".


And there comes a time when it is time to stop and take a stand, regardless of the odds.

The only way for Evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing (Run Away to Live).


----------

